# Why "homeless" are feared by "normal" people



## trainfinder222 (Jan 8, 2013)

For the last 100,000 years of humans existence the majority of the human population lived a nomadic hunter gatherer life. Up until 1492 half the worlds hemisphere lived such a existence and were quite happy with it.Most people steered clear of the city's because they knew that diseases and death from the tyrants who ran those places were the norm there. What few city's that were in the west performed human sacrifices on a regular basis. What scares urban and suburban folk about homeless people is that we answer to no authority but God and sometimes not even him (her?).


----------



## trainfinder222 (Jan 8, 2013)

So what has been happening more and more is that cops have been asking me if I am homeless...I fear that just like the Holocaust is that they will do me in in much the same way. I don't want to be "helped" or "saved" I just want to be left the fuck alone.


----------



## dprogram (Jan 8, 2013)

Yeah. Isn't that why we travel or live on the streets? The problem that I've found is that people just can't wrap their tiny little minds around why I no longer want what they have. Material bullshit that encumbers and clutters my life. I've had all that shit and it really didn't enhance my life very much. So you gain small conveniences while losing yourself...not a very good trade off if you ask me.


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 8, 2013)

People say I'm insane...but they are the ones working a job to get a paycheck to pay rent on a house or apartment to have a place to sleep so they can get up and go work their job...to me that is insanity


----------



## EphemeralStick (Jan 9, 2013)

trainfinder222 said:


> I don't want to be "helped" or "saved" I just want to be left the fuck alone.


Truer words have never been said.


----------



## Noble Savage (Jan 9, 2013)

"Normal" people have their stuff to make them feel safe ...having nothing more than what you carry to them is like watching someone on a tight-rope...


----------



## trainfinder222 (Jan 9, 2013)

I shower at the Y for 3.00 and sit in the same steamroom naked with other naked guys that make 300,000 a year. (who have smaller penises)


----------



## daveycrockett (Jan 9, 2013)

i was on a public bus this morning and the driver was stopping short constantly which kept waking me up. At first i was annoyed then i thought 'i should be appreciative im ON this bus' then i thought maybe i shouldnt be so appreciative to be on A bus, as in everyone going so fast from point A to point B to end up at point A again. I want to be comfortable but dont want to conform to life as it is here. I mean, im in new york. I feel horrible when i go into a shelter or try to conform and it just doesnt work because i cant live like that. Im fine and disease and mainly stress free but as soon as i "surface" i definetely not. If i was to live in society today id be dead or in jail. Im not a junkie or mentally fucked just want to be free and i am,,,for now.

"im truly sorry mans dominion
has broken natures social union
an' justifies that ill opinion
which makes thee startle
at me, thy poor, earth-borne companion
an'fellow mortal"


----------



## daveycrockett (Jan 9, 2013)

trainfinder222 said:


> I shower at the Y for 3.00 and sit in the same steamroom naked with other naked guys that make 300,000 a year. (who have smaller penises)


i shower at the y for free


----------



## Keno Star (Jan 9, 2013)

yea, yes, and yes It is all of that shiznit. People fear what they don't understand that what they can't conquer. I love living off the grid but at times i am slave to corporations & america


----------



## travelin (Jan 9, 2013)

my big dream is to be totally off grid and to figure out some way to make money without doing anything!


----------



## daveycrockett (Jan 9, 2013)

travelin said:


> my big dream is to be totally off grid and to figure out some way to make money without doing anything!


 fuck money


----------



## Johnny P (Jan 9, 2013)

yes fuck money, but unfortunately a whole bunch of people still pretend that it is valuable; and it is still useful to trade for things you need. Booze, drugs, gear, food, coffee...the list goes on


----------



## trainfinder222 (Jan 9, 2013)

join a monostrary i like the fransiscans and the orthadox


----------



## daveycrockett (Jan 10, 2013)

*ive been wanting to for years and noone takes me seriously, because of my position in life i am looked down upon. i have always wanted to become a priest.*


----------



## trainfinder222 (Jan 10, 2013)

Its hard work...Jesiuts take 12 years to become a priest...Benditines Monks do a lot of long studying...I think that anyone who has hoboed for 10 years or more as lay person has enough real world experance to help and consol other people...The problem was that men went straight from catholic high (all boys) to seminary and then became preists and never had enough real world experannce to help people....Now the church prefers men in there 40s who have a under gradutate degree for diocece preists....However the orders like friers and the monks will help you out with this.....I want to do missionary work down in Belize or Eastern Europe or work in a Kibutz...We should work on section here for those that want to travel and help people like in missions


----------



## eske silver (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Mankini (Apr 17, 2015)

travelin said:


> my big dream is to be totally off grid and to figure out some way to make money without doing anything!



theres a way, i'm doing it. ahaha!


----------

